# Our western unimount will only go to the right!



## pavmntdestryr (Oct 31, 2010)

Please Help!
We have a 86 chevy silverado with a western unimount with a 9 pin hook up. It's all hooked up with new diodes, a new sylenoid, and new coils on the plow. The problem is no matter what direction we hit the controler, the plow only moves to the right!! Does anyone have any suggestions? Our brain is fried like KFC after this one!

Thanks a bunch,
Plowin' Bucks


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Check the wiring on the solenoids compared to western's schematic. Also be sure that your connectors are clean.


----------



## pavmntdestryr (Oct 31, 2010)

jb1390;1161595 said:


> Check the wiring on the solenoids compared to western's schematic. Also be sure that your connectors are clean.


Thanks, We did wire bush the heck out of everything, including contacs on ground and terminals. We have a wiring schematic we got from western, and I'm pretty sure we have it hooked up right. People from the dealer tell us differnt things about grounding the soleniod. we have tired it both ways and it does the exact same thing.


----------



## pavmntdestryr (Oct 31, 2010)

Does that have something to do with the fulid in the plow?


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Under what functions does it tilt to the right? 

Up? Down? Left? Right?

This is not a fluid problem.


----------



## pavmntdestryr (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh I'm sorry, no matter what direction the controler you push, it tilts right.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Is the setup brand new on the truck-or had it worked in years past? Very strange that it tilts right even when you hit down.....

Any chance you could try a different controller?


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

sounds like the s-3 is stuck shifted. pull the valve and push in the end of it with a screwdriver. it should move about 1/8 inch.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

If the valve was stuck-why would that cause the motor to run even when hitting down?


----------



## pavmntdestryr (Oct 31, 2010)

Ok so I went ahead and pulled out all three of the vaules drained everything and cleaned it all. All but one pushed in with little force. The bottom(longest) one did not push. Cleaned it up a little and it still does the same thing. I am thinking to just go ahead and get a new one. Should I get all three while I am at it?


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

just replace the sticky one.


----------



## pavmntdestryr (Oct 31, 2010)

ok well I replaced the vavle and it does the same dang thing.


----------



## pavmntdestryr (Oct 31, 2010)

And also we took the motor off, the filter is fine, but the shaft on the pump assembly will only turn freely in one direction. Is it suppose to spin freely in both or at all?


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Does the motor run when you hit down?

(I was assuming before the answer is yes, but maybe that was a bad assumption)


----------



## pavmntdestryr (Oct 31, 2010)

no, it does not.I didnt relly notice that.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

I would try changing your S3 coil with another coil. They should all be interchangeable. 

Do you have a test light or voltmeter - so that you could check to see if you are getting power at the coil when you engage functions?


----------



## pavmntdestryr (Oct 31, 2010)

yes, I checked and we are getting power to the coils. The coils magnitise as well. I've cleaned or replaced the valves and all the parts in the hydralic block. We have good power at the motor and it seems like it has good pressure. The lifter doesn't move nor does the angling arms.


----------



## msherman (Nov 29, 2010)

I had the very same problem and it was my hand held control
Pad had a crack in the board. I got one at carquest for 35.00


----------



## pavmntdestryr (Oct 31, 2010)

Well I don't know. The hand control is brand spankin' new western one and I paid a lot more than 35 bucks for it!


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

If you are getting power where you need-and the coils are magnetizing correctly when you hit the functions, then your problem isn't wiring, the coils, or the controller. 

Your best bet is to take all the valves out, flush everything with kerosene or diesel fuel, and refill. Clean it multiple times, and I would flush your angling rams as well. Something is causing your brand new valve to stick.


----------



## GBRONNE (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi I had the same problem. heres the deal. the rams are rotting internally and the chrome is clogging up the cartridges. it all comes apart, so clean the living piss out of the entire box where the coils and quills are. you will find particles in the cartidges. they come apart as well. good luck. oh and flush the entire system with kerosene!!!! entire!!!!!


----------

